# G220 vs Vauxhall Corsa (C) - 'Pink to Red'.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

Well I have been a little slow on this one and been really busy at work but the results on this detail were fairly good and I wanted to show that it's not just VAG motor's that 'Detailing Buddy' and I tidy up for our friends..............

So while we were down in Bournemouth last weekend having one too many shandies...............we were chatting to my friend, with the R32, who suggested that he would love to see what we could do with his son's Corsa, so Jules headed off down the beach to enjoy the sun while I had a look at the Corsa...........

This was on Saturday evening after completing the R32 and once I had dragged Jules to have a look at it we agreed that it would be a good challenge and hopefully it could be done in reasonable time after another heavy night out but also so we could get back down the beach on Sunday afternoon............:thumb:

So, the car looked as follows on the Sunday morning after it had been dropped off and we had taken on some water from the night before:










Some serious fading:




























Some even more serious fading:



















Some tough work ahead on the day:










His son works as a life guard on the beech so it's safe to say some of the beech was in the car:





































When we saw the car the night before we just couldn't resist the challenge and both Jules and I were looking forward to seeing what we could achieve in a short period of time and so onto the detail:

*The Detail Process*

First thing I did was remove the wheel trims as I am not a fan of them personally and think most motor look a little retro rolling on 'steelies'.........:car:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts;










I attacked the car with the lance picking out certain spots such as the wheel arches, rubbers, door shuts and boot shut:





































Then I foamed the whole car:



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, boot shut and door shuts with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:




























The car then looked as follows:



















I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave drying towel:










Now the Corsa looked a little pinker / whiter:



















Then I rolled the car inside the garage to begin the paintwork correction.

First job was to tape up the car using the 3M 3434 tape and I marked out a test area on the Passenger Side front wing. Now the idea of today's detail was to keep it short and sweet but try and bring some life back to the paintwork without going too heavy into looking for removal or RDS and deeper swirl marks...............:buffer:










So I decided to stick to the combination that I used yesterday on the VW Golf R32 for a couple of reasons, one I hadn't had much experience of the Megs 105 and two I wanted to see what could be done in as least passes as possible removing a sensible amount off the lacquer, so I went with one pass of the Megs 105 on the Megs Burgundy Pad and one pass of the Menz FF on a 3M Polishing Pad which left me with the following:



















Side corrected:










Side to be corrected:










50 / 50's:




























I then corrected the rest of the wing:



















So the results looked OK, not brilliant but OK and like I said, time was of the essence so I moved slowly around the car achieving the following:

Passenger Door - Before:










50 / 50:










After:



















Bonnet - Before:










During:




























Afterish:










Passenger Rear Wing - Before:










During:










50 / 50:










After:










Roof - During:




























Tailgate - Before:



















During:










After:



















Driver's Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Driver's Door - Before:










After:










While I was working my way around the car, Jules was working on the interior which was in a bit of a mess using Henry, Megs Carpet Cleaner, Microfibre Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:



















The Corsa was then rolled outside, looking as follows:




























I then rinsed the car to show some nice beading from the polishing:




























Out with the Megs Last Touch all over the car:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying towel:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the car with Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth:










I then applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Another quick run around with the Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth:










This was then followed by the Zaino Z8 via a microfibre cloth:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










Finally I applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*








































































































































And that's it, just a quick detail with plenty of time to get down the beech and rest after a heavy night before...............

Like I said in the thread, the aim was to get the car back to a 'respectable' state and I think this was achieved in a short period of time, I was happy with the Megs 105 and it's capabilities in just one pass on each panel...........:buffer:

These are the sorts of cars that you have to love doing as the final results just give it so much more life.............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always..............


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Just awesome !! Well done as usual mate 

Only thing I will say is that people will be disappointed with only one picture of Jules lol


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, only one pic about the beautiful girl .
Nice work and great turnaround mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again Simon - that bonnet looked like it had been wet-sanded:doublesho:thumb:
how long did it take you in total?


(i thought Z2 could'nt be used on cars with no clear-coat)?


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

that is a unbelivable turn around ,, i see cars like the b4 pictures go through the auction for pennys yet the car after you did your magic on it would have sold for good money all day long ... one question being a newbie , why do you last touch the car before the paint correction?? surely your polishing removes micro thin layer of paint including the last touch just applied ????????? sorry maybe a daft question but my theory has alwasy been if you dont know ... ask


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> that is a unbelivable turn around ,, i see cars like the b4 pictures go through the auction for pennys yet the car after you did your magic on it would have sold for good money all day long ... one question being a newbie , why do you last touch the car before the paint correction?? surely your polishing removes micro thin layer of paint including the last touch just applied ????????? sorry maybe a daft question but my theory has alwasy been if you dont know ... ask


Simon uses last touch as a drying aid after washing:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Simon and Detailing Buddy!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

damn......cracking job man..............I havent had a pink-red car in at least 6months now and seeing all them coming through here makes me want to do one


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking work Baker, super wet finish :thumb:

U take any more pics of Jules? :lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Si, Great work Lad, I remember my first "pink to red", brings back memories............:thumb:

How are you anyway lad?? hope things are going well.

Howard

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work, lovely correction, process detailed and beautiful finish .Really looking forward to my first pink Vauxhall but on the negative side.  why only one picture of Jules rear end  More please next time:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

stilll amazed how some people let a car fade so much before they ask someone "can you make my car look shinney again" :lol:

i know its been asked but what amount of time did it take you fella ??
awsome revamp fair play looks 100 times better :thumb:


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

i better the owner was well chuffed!!!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice turn-around :thumb:



nudda said:


> Only thing I will say is that people will be disappointed with only one picture of Jules lol


:lol:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent work mate and lovely turnarund :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> Just awesome !! Well done as usual mate
> 
> Only thing I will say is that people will be disappointed with only one picture of Jules lol


I guess there is no pleasing some people, more pics to come of Jules though in the future..........:thumb:



Bulla2000 said:


> Yes, only one pic about the beautiful girl .
> Nice work and great turnaround mate.


Sorry mate but as I said above more to come in the future..........:thumb:



fiestadetailer said:


> superb again Simon - that bonnet looked like it had been wet-sanded:doublesho:thumb:
> 
> How long did it take you in total?
> 
> (i thought Z2 could'nt be used on cars with no clear-coat)?


Thanks and the paintwork had seen better days but with a quick qhizz around it's amazing what can be achieved, this one was a 9 until 2ish job so a pretty quick turnaround really...........:car:

Yeah Z2 isn't ideal on this but as it wasn't planned I didn't have anything else with me...............:O



boyasaka said:


> that is a unbelivable turn around ,, i see cars like the b4 pictures go through the auction for pennys yet the car after you did your magic on it would have sold for good money all day long ... one question being a newbie , why do you last touch the car before the paint correction?? surely your polishing removes micro thin layer of paint including the last touch just applied ????????? sorry maybe a daft question but my theory has alwasy been if you dont know ... ask


Thanks for the comment and Megs Last Touch acts as a drying aid for me so I use it quite a lot...........:O

Always ask mate otherwise you will never know.........:thumb:



Trist said:


> Cracking work Baker, super wet finish :thumb:
> 
> U take any more pics of Jules? :lol:


Many thanks and not on this detail I am afraid, more coming soon...........



HC1001 said:


> Hi Si, Great work Lad, I remember my first "pink to red", brings back memories............:thumb:
> 
> How are you anyway lad?? hope things are going well.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am good Howard, yourself? Keeping busy?



Mr Face said:


> Great work, lovely correction, process detailed and beautiful finish .Really looking forward to my first pink Vauxhall but on the negative side.  why only one picture of Jules rear end  More please next time:thumb:


You will enjoy your first pink motor mate I am sure and it seems that Jules is getting more attention that the cars..........:lol:



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> stilll amazed how some people let a car fade so much before they ask someone "can you make my car look shinney again" :lol:
> 
> i know its been asked but what amount of time did it take you fella ??
> 
> awesome revamp fair play looks 100 times better :thumb:


Thanks Hawkey and I just wish I had a nice garage like yours to do these cars in.............:thumbdown:

This one was from 9 until just after 2pm mate........



saxomad said:


> i better the owner was well chuffed!!!


He sure was although he wasn't a fan of running without the wheel trims on..........:O


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

well he can have the car back as pink with grotty wheel trims or he can have it as it is... i know what i would go for lol


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent work, I have a pink corsa to tackle this summer for my parents. How long after correcting it will it stay red or is that like asking how long is a piece of string?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

nice turnaround budd,
looks very nice!

Dom


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

great transformation, what a difference from pink to red! and also looks so much better after you did the trim back to black (hate it when trim goes grey!) and the tyres finishes it off 100% :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Always satisfying to see a pink to red. Nice work.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Shuck said:


> How long after correcting it will it stay red or is that like asking how long is a piece of string?


I think it's like an detail including paint correction work, if you look after it, washing it with the 2BM, drying it with a waffle weave drying towel and topping up the protection now and again there is no reason it won't last for many months to come........:thumb:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I think it's like an detail including paint correction work, if you look after it, washing it with the 2BM, drying it with a waffle weave drying towel and topping up the protection now and again there is no reason it won't last for many months to come........:thumb:


Thanks, I'm hoping I can get results half as good as yours! :buffer: Hope you enjoyed the rest of the day on the beach!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent 

only thing is, give it a few months and it will be back to being faded again


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

:wave:

Amazing job there Simon :doublesho, I'm surprised how you managed to pull the paint back from the dead! :thumb::buffer::thumb:

I bet your mate was well chuffed!!! :driver::thumb::driver:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow not a Skoda from you Simon, great write up. Wish I had the time to do write up's like you do.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> excellent
> 
> only thing is, give it a few months and it will be back to being faded again


Yeah but I am hoping that he will take a bit more notice of the car now and keep things topped up.........:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> :wave:
> 
> Amazing job there Simon :doublesho, I'm surprised how you managed to pull the paint back from the dead! :thumb::buffer::thumb:
> 
> I bet your mate was well chuffed!!! :driver::thumb::driver:


Thanks for the comment Mart and I never got to see his face when he got back as we had to hit the road after the beach but I think he was happy........:thumb:



Mirror Finish said:


> Wow not a Skoda from you Simon, great write up. Wish I had the time to do write up's like you do.


I know, what's wrong with me..............

I guess I have more time than you pros to write up things though and I have a lot of respect for you guys that do this full time, it's hard work but the results for me make it all worth while.............:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking turnround Simon


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Always satisfying to see a pink to red. Nice work.


Ditto, really nice job there! :thumb:


----------



## JonF (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantastic turn around, i love to see the old cars given a new lease of life :thumb:

(i thought Z2 could'nt be used on cars with no clear-coat)?[/QUOTE]

OMG. I was recomended Z2 for my solid red A4 and the wifes solid red Grand Vitara. Am i using the wrong stuff, if so what should i be using ???

Cheers


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

You've doubled the value of that car there fella - brilliant correction!!

Love the shot of the rear

And of the Corsa too


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

ps did you/do you own a Skoda?


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Terrific transformation. :thumb: Threads like this show just how much potential there is for all the pink cars on the road! Agree that it looks smarter without the wheel trims.

Can't believe you "rolled" the car up that steep driveway and into the garage though.  :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, great turn around.

Whenever I see a pink/red car I always think to myself I would love to let fly at that with a machine polisher to see what I can do as I've never used one.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice job  and i think we could have more of jules...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JonF said:


> Fantastic turn around, i love to see the old cars given a new lease of life :thumb:
> 
> (i thought Z2 could'nt be used on cars with no clear-coat)?
> 
> ...


I believe that it's not recommended on these sorts of cars but I had to use it as the detail wasn't planned and it seemed to come up OK for me.........



rallyman1978 said:


> ps did you/do you own a Skoda?


Sure do mate, this old banger:





















Ninja59 said:


> nice job  and i think we could have more of jules...


I am sure you all could............:lol:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah thought I recognised the name from my days on briskoda a few years ago


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice Skoda, Nice subtle mods FTW. Wheels and stance set it off a treat and make those arches stand out very nice.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail and write-up as usual Simon!:thumb:

I detailed a mate's faded, solid red Volvo for him as a favour. He'd been trying to sell it for months, without any luck. It sold two days after the detail.

I have to admit i got more satisfaction from doing the Volvo, than doing my own cars. Lol!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

pooma said:


> Nice Skoda, Nice subtle mods FTW. Wheels and stance set it off a treat and make those arches stand out very nice.


Thanks for the kind comments and it doesn't look too bad........


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks amazing again mate, What a difference in a short space of time!! Im gonna be doing a red vauxhall for the first time and was wondering if you knew what kind of average paint thickness vauxhalls have as i dont have a paint thikness guage?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

raitkens83 said:


> Looks amazing again mate, What a difference in a short space of time!! Im gonna be doing a red vauxhall for the first time and was wondering if you knew what kind of average paint thickness vauxhalls have as i dont have a paint thikness guage?


Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:

I don't have a PTG so I just have to guess, not ideal but will be investing in one shortly........:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:
> 
> I don't have a PTG so I just have to guess, not ideal but will be investing in one shortly........:thumb:


No worries mate, Thanks for your reply :thumb:


----------

